# Dimmable LEDs



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Does anyone have any info available on this?


12 volt would be best, but workable to 120.


----------



## Dark Hawke (Mar 28, 2008)

I have been told that the only way to dim a LED is with a DMX controller. They don't actually dim, but flash very quickly to look like they dim. I heard this a year or so
ago. I was looking at skulltronics at the time and the LED eyes I wanted to dim.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The main way of dimming LEDs is with Pulse Width Modulation (PWM). PWM dimmers are readily available but can be a bit pricey. Have a look here for a cheap one:

http://www.hero-ledstore.com/dial-dimmer-for-all-single-colour-led-tape-12v-dc-2-amps-max-p-856.html

They also sell dimmable MR16 which work with iron core transformers and standard dimmers but the bulbs are pricey.

I'm playing with their LED tape and one of their remote controlled dimmers.


----------

